# I'm not thirsty



## Fiendlover

im never thirsty.  i can go for days without drinking anything and I KNOW THATS TERRIBLE!  i need to drink water but i cant.  im never thirsty.  if i c water ill try to drink because I KNOW I NEED TO but i can only take one swallow before i set it down.  and this is every time of the day.  its not like after i eat im too full to drink i just am not thirsty period.  even when i work out.  like right in the middle of my hardcore traning and trust me its hardcore i want to drink but ur not suppose to until after or u get waterwashed but after i finish i dont need to drink anymore.  its like my thirst just vanished.  i drink anyway cuz i know it need to but like i said i can only get a few sips in b4 i need to stop.  

what's wrong with me?  im not sick, i dont have an illness, i dont take medication, i dont have any problems, overall im healthy.  completely healthy.  

and when i dont drink for a couple days i dont get lightheaded or faint or anything.  only very few headaches if ever.  even when i worked out for hours, if havent drank im fine.  just whatever the work out did for me but nothing more, nothing dramtic.

AND I ABSOULTLY KNOW ITS BAD.  I ABSOULTLY KNOW THAT ITS WORSE THAN NOT EATING.  which is why i need to know whats wrong.  is it my body?  my metalbolism?  mental?  physical?  whats is wrong?  thats my question.


----------



## Lisa

Not being thirsty can be a sign that your body has adapted to the state of dehydration.  It won't tell your brain to trigger that sensation any more.  That is why it is most important for you to drink and force yourself to do so.  After a while, the trigger from your brain should be turned back on.


----------



## Fiendlover

thats was what i was afraid of.  thank you.  :wah::vu::waah::erg::nuke::shrug::duh:


----------



## Lisa

oh and one more thing, I would get yourself checked out by a physician as well to make sure there isn't some underlying problem.  That is always a good idea when you know there is something wrong, but don't know why it is that way.


----------



## Fiendlover

yeah ive been t hinking about doing that but then i again i feel and felt fine but i guess i really should.


----------



## shesulsa

Fiendlover said:


> yeah ive been t hinking about doing that but then i again i feel and felt fine but i guess i really should.


Yes, you should.


----------



## Fiendlover

:hb:


----------



## Blindside

Fiendlover said:


> AND I ABSOULTLY KNOW ITS BAD. I ABSOULTLY KNOW THAT ITS WORSE THAN NOT EATING. which is why i need to know whats wrong. is it my body? my metalbolism? mental? physical? whats is wrong? thats my question.


 
What color is your urine?

If you are running clear or light yellow you should be fine, it means you are hydrated.


----------



## Fiendlover

yeah i was just discussing that with my brother it was light today but usually its dark or at least medium which i know isnt good.


----------



## Kacey

Fiendlover said:


> yeah ive been t hinking about doing that but then i again i feel and felt fine but i guess i really should.



I agree also - you should see a doctor.

When you drink, what stops you, other than not feeling thirsty?  Also, remember that you don't have to drink _water_ if it's water that you don't like; anything without carbonation or caffeine is a good choice for hydration - sports drinks like Gatorade (which I personally don't like, but lots of people I know do) will also work for hydration.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Fiendlover said:


> yeah i was just discussing that with my brother it was light today but usually its dark or at least medium which i know isnt good.


 

Not at all.

First thing I learned in any field exercise we did was Don't Wait Till You're Thirsty To Drink.Dark urine means your system isn't getting rid of the toxins it's supposed to because there isn't enough water to flush it out.

Another free tip--Drink some water after every time you urinate( urinating is the signal that your body isn't retaining water anymore and that you need more).


----------



## Fiendlover

no it isnt just water, its any drink.  its just when i drink or try to drink i dont feel the need.  its like im getting full of it even when i just take a  few sips.  
hmmmmmm ill try drinking after every time i urinate.  c if that will help.


----------

